# Nitro Eero Board = Plenty of Flex (w/pics)



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

d00d yuo liek n3ed sum raiden eero binders liek lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

I originally wanted to stick with flux 
but i wanted to try something different and give raiden's "zero" a try











but I got the lien's for almost nothing
and if i didnt like them he'd take them back for me

btw I have family in Vancouver 
but everytime we go visit its always in the summer
I've always wanted to go boarding up there


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

arent the binding dics supposed to be lined up with the holes going from rail to rail, instead of tip to tail as in the pic? I guess it doesn't really matter either way, and I've seen it done that way before.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

rail to rail gives you front and back alignment tip to tail you can get shorter or wider stance. and if they work they work but damn those bindings looks cheap as hell. i felt like i almost broke them just viewing the pics.


----------

